# Mini Fast Forward / Rewind Sounds



## rspike (Aug 28, 2003)

Is there a reason that the Mini doesn't make the TiVo Sounds when pressing the Fast Forward and Rewind Buttons? I can't seem to find a setting anywhere.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

rspike said:


> Is there a reason that the Mini doesn't make the TiVo Sounds when pressing the Fast Forward and Rewind Buttons? I can't seem to find a setting anywhere.


If the channel you are watching uses Dolby Digital then you will not hear any sounds. For instance I am on FIOS. Every channel, SD and HD, on FiOS uses Dolby Digital. So I won't hear the TiVos sound while watching a program. This was even the case with TiVo back in 2001 with DD when I had DirecTiVos with DirecTV. You would need to change your audio setting to output PCM if you want to hear the TiVo sounds. But you will also be limited to 2.0 pcm.

To change the audio settings
Go to settings>Audio>Dolby Audio>PCM only(no Dolby)


----------



## rspike (Aug 28, 2003)

That did the trick. Thanks!


----------



## waxon (Sep 13, 2014)

Found this thread when I was searching, and yes, this allowed me to get tivo sounds on a mini.... but... as a new Tivo user I am baffled...

If selecting dolby digital does not allow Tivo sounds when watching a program with dolby digital... why does my main Roamio unit have the sound effects when the audio is set to dolby digital (and the channel is indeed dd)?

I noticed when I switch between the Roamio and the same channel on a stb from the cable company that the audio level is a lot lower on the Roamio, which isn't possible if the Roamio is passing the dolby digital (hooked up via hdmi).

So is the audio setting on the Roamio 'broken' since I have Tivo sound effects when the audio is actually set to dolby digital? If so, this would explain the lower sound level (and I found another thread where people were perplexed by the low audio).


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

rspike said:


> Is there a reason that the Mini doesn't make the TiVo Sounds when pressing the Fast Forward and Rewind Buttons? I can't seem to find a setting anywhere.


Perhaps I am an atypical user but I find the Tivo sound effects annoying even at their lowest volume setting. I turned them off on both my Pro and Mini.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

waxon said:


> Found this thread when I was searching, and yes, this allowed me to get tivo sounds on a mini.... but... as a new Tivo user I am baffled...
> 
> If selecting dolby digital does not allow Tivo sounds when watching a program with dolby digital... why does my main Roamio unit have the sound effects when the audio is set to dolby digital (and the channel is indeed dd)?
> 
> ...


Sometimes there is a miscommunication or something. And the Tivo will be showing DD while it is actually sending out 2.0 pcm audio. Because if it is sending out a DD signal, you will not hear any TiVo sounds. So anytime you hear the TiVos sounds, it is sending pcm audio.

I've had this happen on rare occassions.


----------

